# Mario Galaxy, Wii



## Firky (Nov 2, 2007)

WAY COOL


----------



## tommers (Nov 2, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> WAY COOL



is it?  is it?  tell me more!


----------



## zenie (Nov 2, 2007)

I want more mario on the DS


----------



## Firky (Nov 2, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> is it?  is it?  tell me more!



Aahh, its Nintendo being really good again. Loads of playabilit and daft puzzles. Some of which are quite tricky in a 3D way - it isn't just about jumping, ducking and throwing shells. You're in a 3D world where things go quite spherical at times... you also get the chance to dress up as a bumble bee 

I really like the touch that a second player can have an involvement in the game - shoot enemies on your behalf and collecting star bits. Ver good game. 

AFAIK it is Wii only, Zenie


----------



## tommers (Nov 2, 2007)

sounds good.  is it out here officially now?  or are you still backing up your collection?


----------



## Firky (Nov 2, 2007)

It is "borrowed". Like all the 360, PS3 and Wii games I have played


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 2, 2007)

Been waiting for this for bloody ages, looks great!


----------



## poggy (Nov 2, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> It is "borrowed". Like all the 360, PS3 and Wii games I have played



Can you mod the PS3 ?


----------



## Firky (Nov 2, 2007)

Typo, sorry! PS2, I wouldn't want to own a PS3.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 2, 2007)

Some in game .


----------



## poggy (Nov 2, 2007)

I got my wii last week .. D2C it is  had to buy a game for the 1st time in 12 years


----------



## lemontop (Nov 2, 2007)

When's Mario Galxaxy out? Just checked on Play and it's disappeared off their coming soon list.


----------



## Firky (Nov 2, 2007)

Dunno, couple of weeks? I am really bad for downloading games before I buy them


----------



## poggy (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't find it for pre order on play, but have preordered Zack & Wiki which looks great


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 2, 2007)

lemontop said:
			
		

> When's Mario Galxaxy out? Just checked on Play and it's disappeared off their coming soon list.



No idea, I just exactly the same...must be a while for over here if even Play.com doesn't have a proper pre-order page...


----------



## Firky (Nov 2, 2007)

Nov' 16th by all accounts

I have got the Simpsons game too but I don't know what I have done with the disc, think I have to update my wiikey for that.


----------



## poggy (Nov 2, 2007)

Its got to be before xmas ?


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 2, 2007)

Erm, wow: that footage makes me want a Wii more than anything I've seen so far.


----------



## Jambooboo (Nov 2, 2007)

poggy said:
			
		

> I got my wii last week .. D2C it is  had to buy a game for the 1st time in 12 years



A D2C is moddable.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 2, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Nov' 16th by all accounts
> 
> I have got the Simpsons game too but I don't know what I have done with the disc, think I have to update my wiikey for that.



Oh right, I stand corrected. Odd, Play normally is good at having it available to buy quite early...


----------



## poggy (Nov 2, 2007)

I haven't been able to find the chip in stock


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 2, 2007)

Fez909 said:
			
		

> Erm, wow: that footage makes me want a Wii more than anything I've seen so far.



Heh, it is cool aint it? 

About time too, the Wii really needs high profile games like (and more 3rd party ones).


----------



## Firky (Nov 2, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Oh right, I stand corrected. Odd, Play normally is good at having it available to buy quite early...



I read it on another forum so take it with a pinch of salt, the forum is russian for one... you know how russians are - finger on the pulse and all that. the gateway to the west.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 7, 2007)

I have it on pre-ordered from Play-Asia - should be here early next week.


I don't think a Mario game will ever wow me like 64 did back in the day, but that is as much to do with, age, experience and cynicism on my part than any fault of Nintendo's....

Still - "Sunshine" was pretty limp and from what I have seen, "Galaxy" will go a long way to making up for that!.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 7, 2007)

64 really gets a lot of good coverage but I played it and didn't think it was all that. Super Mario World on the SNES when it was first released was an excellent Mario experience!


----------



## The Groke (Nov 12, 2007)

Got my copy today - w00t!

I know what I am doing this evening.....


----------



## The Groke (Nov 12, 2007)

heh - snuck in a quick play at lunch......the intro was throwaway crap as ever, but the first few levels are making me grin muchly.


I loved Mario 64 and this is just that, with great big hairy knobs on.


----------



## Pieface (Nov 12, 2007)

How can I have mario fun?  Can you play it on the x-box?  Dub was trying to get a 2nd hand xbox recently.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 12, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> How can I have mario fun?  Can you play it on the x-box?  Dub was trying to get a 2nd hand xbox recently.



You need a Wii, Mario only appears on Nintendo consoles.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 12, 2007)

You will only ever be able to play this one on a Nintendo Wii I am afraid*


If Dub really loved you he would buy you a Wii for Christmas.





 



*In future months.....or years, it may become possible to play Wii games on a PC running and Wii emulator, but I wouldn't hold your breath.


----------



## Pieface (Nov 12, 2007)

It's ok- every few years I see a shiny platform game and think it would be fun to have.  Then I can't and I forget about it


----------



## The Groke (Nov 12, 2007)

But this is the _shiniest_ platform game.


ever.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh - a quick aside......my console didn't properly recognise the game disk until I clicked on the generic spinning disk icon, upon which it prompted me for an update.

Once updated, all was well.

Don't know what it was; don't know if it has implications for those with chipped boxes.....?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 12, 2007)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> Oh - a quick aside......my console didn't properly recognise the game disk until I clicked on the generic spinning disk icon, upon which it prompted me for an update.
> 
> Once updated, all was well.
> 
> Don't know what it was; don't know if it has implications for those with chipped boxes.....?



And those whose Wii's aren't connected to the net...


----------



## The Groke (Nov 12, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> And those whose Wii's aren't connected to the net...




yeah - didn't think of that one?


 @ Nintendo if it is a prerequisite, though I believe you can download Wii updates from t'internet and burn a CD to update the console?


----------



## The Groke (Nov 12, 2007)

Some quick googling leads me to believe that:

1) the update is to do with new copy protection
2) the update is actually on the game disk itself anyway.


----------



## Jambooboo (Nov 12, 2007)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> Some quick googling leads me to believe that:
> 
> 1) the update is to do with new copy protection
> 2) the update is actually on the game disk itself anyway.



A brief history...

There are firmware updates with some games (recently Super Paper Mario, Super Metroid, Super Mario Galaxy). Said updates AFAIK just update the console's features (ie. adding new channels etc) and don't add anything new if you've already updated online. One recent update did stop the Datel Region Free GameCube disk working though.

Which isn't really a concern for those with modded Wiis, being that they boot any region GameCube games (can also fit mulitiple GC games on one DVD as they're only 1.3gb each - less if you trim them of buffer data).

With the case of Super Paper Mario and Super Metroid...

Playing the US NTSC release (which includes a 3.0 update) on a modded Pal Wii (with a lower than 3.0 firmware) bricked the Wii as the update supposedly differs. I reckon this was just a way for Nintendo to bust people's modded machines - put a NTSC release on a unmodded Pal Wii and it won't even try to boot. Some clever person created a utility to remove the update though so that the NTSC game would play on a chipped Wii. If you already had the update via the online service though you got duplicate weather and news channels.

Re: Super Mario Galaxy

Nintendo brought in some new copy-protection that prevented the game working on a modded Wii gaving an error code detailing "unauthorised device detected" or suchlike. Within the same weekend as the scene release of SMG hitting all the usual places one of the manufacturers of a Wii Chip (Cyclowiz - which I have) brought out a DVD firmware update which got round it. The week after other chip manufacturers followed suite. Those with non-updateable chips are fucked if this copy protection becomes the norm.

I've not played SMG yet myself. I'm waiting on the Pal release as I don't want the duplicate channels on the Wii menu that the NTSC release will give. 

Besides I've got a shitload of new games on the go - COD4, Metroid Prime, Skate, Bioshock, Orange Box, Assasins Creed, Mass Effect, Eternal Sonata, Guitar Hero 3, Pro vo 2008, Fear Files, PGR4, Virtua Fighter 5, Fifa 08, Sega Rally, Halo 3, Zak and Wiki, Sims 2, Endless Ocean, Mario and Sonic Olympics, The Simpsons, Smackdown 2008...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 12, 2007)

Pfft, seems like too much hassle to me, unless someone released a fixed version. My Wii is chipped, but I've no idea what with, so can't update it!

I just downloaded pal Metroid... will that fuck my console?


----------



## Jambooboo (Nov 12, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Pfft, seems like too much hassle to me, unless someone released a fixed version. My Wii is chipped, but I've no idea what with, so can't update it!



Ask whoever did the chip - I'm sure you won't be the first. If it's a WiiKey or Cyclowiz it can be updated within the space of a minute.




			
				ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> I just downloaded pal Metroid... will that fuck my console?



A Pal Metroid on a Pal Wii is fine - it's a copy of the retail disc.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 12, 2007)

Sorry, I did read your post, but I must a bit of a dumb fuck. Will the pal release of SMG fuck up a modded Pal Wii?


----------



## Jambooboo (Nov 12, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Sorry, I did read your post, but I must a bit of a dumb fuck. Will the pal release of SMG fuck up a modded Pal Wii?



Tbh I'm not sure how it works.

I _think_ a copy is exactly a 100% like for like duplicate, in which case neither a copy or the original are any different as far as the Wii is concerned. Thus even a retail bought SMG wouldn't work as it contains an update which detects the chip.

I've not certain idea tbh. It may well be that the I'm wrong and the retail copy would work. Similarly you may well have a chip that can be updated so it (as I understand it) bypasses the update on SMG which makes the Wii recognise the chip.

Whatever I'm sure it wouldn't fuck the Wii up.

E2A: Has your Wii got any kind of switch wired up to the chip (mine has - it works to totally disable the chip). Thus if worst case scenario your Wii didn't like either the copy or the original as it updated the Wii in a way to recognise the chip, you could disable the chip and play the retail original. I _think_.

A Pal SMG isn't out for a while yet anyway I don't think. I've not noticed any leaks of it avaliable for download as yet.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 13, 2007)

Oh man.







This is the cover for SMG. You can check amazon, this hasn't been altered. Now, notice that some of the words have a little 'ting' star reflection at the bottom. Which ones are they?

sUpeR
MaRio
GalAxY

UR MR GAY


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 14, 2007)

It's a Mario game. What did you expect, Mario standing there holding a dildo?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 14, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> It's a Mario game. What did you expect, Mario standing there holding a dildo?



See top left of image.. my guess is that Mario has to guide it into the chocolate starfish at 'bottom' right


----------



## Firky (Nov 14, 2007)

About 2/3rds of the way through, been playing this for an hour or so several nights a week, so I don't clock it in a weekend ala Res' Evil 4. Loving it, great fun as one player and some levels you do sort of need a second person with the wii remote.

Once I have finished it I may give that pile of shite PS3 another go 




			
				ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Sorry, I did read your post, but I must a bit of a dumb fuck. Will the pal release of SMG fuck up a modded Pal Wii?



Don't think so, check out http://www.wiikey.com for such questions, loads of geeks on there.


----------



## Firky (Nov 14, 2007)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> Some quick googling leads me to believe that:
> 
> 1) the update is to do with new copy protection
> 2) the update is actually on the game disk itself anyway.



I unplugged it after ten seconds, the Wii now thinks it has been updated but it hasn't. www.wiikey.com bookmark it


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 16, 2007)

It's out.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 16, 2007)

For those that do want to buy this asap, The cheapest I've seen online is foxy.co.uk at £28.45 for those looking after their pennies.


----------



## Jambooboo (Nov 17, 2007)

Anyone else get a bit queesy playing this game? I've only given it ten minutes so far (playing the 360 more*) but I struggled even catching the rabbits on the opening level.

* I usually play games late night, and playing Wii games requires me changing position from sprawling out on my sofa to sitting up facing the tv, which is too much like hard work by the end of the day.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 17, 2007)

Ordered this, Crysis and a 8800GT.  

I now have something to do when I am in a lot next month.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 17, 2007)

ade said:
			
		

> For those that do want to buy this asap, The cheapest I've seen online is foxy.co.uk at £28.45 for those looking after their pennies.



Good point, Play.com is quite pricey for that, it's on eBay for around the price you've quoted too.


----------



## lemontop (Nov 17, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> Anyone else get a bit queesy playing this game? I've only given it ten minutes so far (playing the 360 more*) but I struggled even catching the rabbits on the opening level.
> 
> * I usually play games late night, and playing Wii games requires me changing position from sprawling out on my sofa to sitting up facing the tv, which is too much like hard work by the end of the day.



Yeah I got it yesterday and was having trouble playing it last night. I'm sure the beers didn't help. Gonna have a proper go on it today.


----------



## wreckhead (Nov 18, 2007)

Brilliant game - best Wii title since Wii Sports or at all imho, got it from Toys R Us for just over 26 quid.  With 120 levels I can see this keeping me occupied for a while.. although it is far too easy (so far: 13 or so stars) when playing with a friend freezing all the enemies for you!

Thanks to the Wii I'm becoming far too much of a regular at Toys R Us, which is always a surreal experience...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 18, 2007)

Grrrr I'm skint and they keep showing the fucking advert on tv, must resist, must...resist...


----------



## Firky (Nov 18, 2007)

I have nearly finished it now. Only have two more galaxies left to discover 

Mario Bee 
Boo Mario


----------



## The Groke (Nov 19, 2007)

I have vanquished Bowser and am now heading for 80 stars.......


----------



## The Groke (Nov 19, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> I have nearly finished it now. Only have two more galaxies left to discover
> 
> Mario Bee
> Boo Mario




There are still the "trial Galaxies" to unlock, and all of the Hungry-sprite ones too....


----------



## half_eaten_arm (Nov 19, 2007)

'i need 800 star bits to curb those hunger pangs'...... makes me laugh every time


----------



## Dj TAB (Nov 20, 2007)

clocked up 7 hours yesterday - well impressed with the gameplay and graphics, loads to do in every level with obvious hours of thought gone into the development of this title....

Best Nintendo game in ages, bring on more!!


----------



## Firky (Nov 20, 2007)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> There are still the "trial Galaxies" to unlock, and all of the Hungry-sprite ones too....



Done most of them too, I have had it for nearly a month remember


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 21, 2007)

What's this I heard about it having a stupidly long intro?


----------



## The Groke (Nov 21, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Done most of them too, I have had it for nearly a month remember




Oh yeah...


You do all the purple coin jobbies and Luigi's green stars?


----------



## Firky (Nov 21, 2007)

Luigi can sod off... I HAVE NO BROTHER! He's dead. Dead to me.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 21, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> What's this I heard about it having a stupidly long intro?



All Nintendo games have stupid pointless long intro's


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 22, 2007)

ade said:
			
		

> All Nintendo games have stupid pointless long intro's



Fair point, Paper Mario has a long and fairly pointless story developing intro...bring back the good old days of showing the Princess being nabbed then the game instantly starting!


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 22, 2007)

Mrs Pie's got a Wii going under the Xmas tree this year. 
Sounds like this needs to go with it.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 22, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> Mrs Pie's got a Wii going under the Xmas tree this year.
> Sounds like this needs to go with it.




Tis a must have title for the console IMO!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 22, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Some in game .



That looks boring as hell.


----------



## Firky (Nov 22, 2007)

Clocked it!

Half tempted to do it all over again


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 22, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> That looks boring as hell.



It does? Why?


----------



## tommers (Nov 22, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> It does? Why?



cos it doesn't have crazed rock and roll japanese ninja chicks.

[/Atomic Suplex mode]


----------



## space doubt (Nov 22, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> That looks boring as hell.



That was the E3 demo from a couple years back.

check the igh video review it look bloody awesome. Nintendo running tings once again!!!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 22, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> It does? Why?



Why? Because it looks boring, it looks like nothing I want to do in my spare time. It doesn't look like a game I would like to play. What do you want me to say?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 23, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Why? Because it looks boring, it looks like nothing I want to do in my spare time. It doesn't look like a game I would like to play. What do you want me to say?



Just wondered is all, you said you didn't like it but didn't give a real reason. It looks pretty fucking cool to me and is getting some good review (on here and elsewhere)...


----------



## The Groke (Nov 23, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Clocked it!
> 
> Half tempted to do it all over again




All 121 stars?


----------



## space doubt (Nov 23, 2007)

10 out of 10 from Edge magazine.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 23, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Just wondered is all, you said you didn't like it but didn't give a real reason. It looks pretty fucking cool to me and is getting some good review (on here and elsewhere)...



Well all I can really say is that it looks pretty boring (I have only watched that clip). 

Mind you, to put that into context I don't really like computer games. The last thing I really played at any length I think was Golden Eye, and I got that (and the console) for free.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 23, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Mind you, to put that into context I don't really like computer games.



Oh right, I think I remember you saying this before when you said you didn't like another game on here...


----------



## Sunray (Nov 23, 2007)

space doubt said:
			
		

> 10 out of 10 from Edge magazine.



I think that makes Nintendo have about 3 out of 7 for the 10/10 from Edge magazine.  Was only five that got that until Halo 3

Zelda: Ocarina of Time, 
Half-Life 2, 
Gran Turismo, 
Super Mario 64
Halo.
Halo 3 
Super Mario Galaxy


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 24, 2007)

Sunray said:
			
		

> I think that makes Nintendo have about 3 out of 7 for the 10/10 from Edge magazine.  Was only five that got that until Halo 3
> 
> Zelda: Ocarina of Time,
> Half-Life 2,
> ...



And only one a playstation game..


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 24, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Oh right, I think I remember you saying this before when you said you didn't like another game on here...



Yeah I shouldn't really post should I. Mind you I was curious  enough to have a look. 
I heard a lot of fuss about the game so checked it out, but it just looks like every thing else.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 24, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Yeah I shouldn't really post should I. Mind you I was curious  enough to have a look.
> I heard a lot of fuss about the game so checked it out, but it just looks like every thing else.



Thats such a nihilistic point of view.  You could say that about a lot of things.  Books all look pretty much the same.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 24, 2007)

Sunray said:
			
		

> Thats such a nihilistic point of view.  You could say that about a lot of things.  Books all look pretty much the same.



Don't be daft. I can find put what a book is about and sample it in much the same way you can a game (or watch a bit on you tube). You don't have to watch a whole film to decide it's not the sort of thing you want to see.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 24, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Yeah I shouldn't really post should I. Mind you I was curious  enough to have a look.
> I heard a lot of fuss about the game so checked it out, but it just looks like every thing else.



Well I wouldn't say you shouldn't post but I do wonder what you get out of having very little or no interest in something yet posting about it. It's almost like you want to be a gamer...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 24, 2007)

space doubt said:
			
		

> 10 out of 10 from Edge magazine.



Fucking hell did they go nuts over it or what!? Just read the review and it's one big Mario wank off. Good cover though.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Well I wouldn't say you shouldn't post but I do wonder what you get out of having very little or no interest in something yet posting about it. It's almost like you want to be a gamer...



I don't know. I feel drawn to this kind of thing (threads) . Maybe because I used to be immersed in it due to my job, maybe because there was a time when I was happy to spend all my spare time with a record player and some kind of console.


----------



## tommers (Nov 25, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I don't know. I feel drawn to this kind of thing (threads) . Maybe because I used to be immersed in it due to my job, maybe because there was a time when I was happy to spend all my spare time with a record player and some kind of console.



yeah.  life changes doesn't it?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2007)

Well I have a different job. 

But yes, I remember at one time I could be a single player.

Then it had to be two player, then I lived on my own and this proved hard.

Then I got a wife and she wasn't having any of it (unless it was dragon quest)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 25, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> yeah. life changes doesn't it?



It does indeed. I've been tempted from time to time to start an 'jaded old gamers/haven't got the time anymore' thread but the thought is too depressing to really warrant a whole thread...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2007)

Is not as depressing as you think. I look down on my street fighting single player days in the same way  I sneer at my toy collection.


----------



## tommers (Nov 25, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Then I got a wife and she wasn't having any of it (unless it was dragon quest)



your wife has good taste.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 25, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Is not as depressing as you think. I look down on my street fighting single player days in the same way  I sneer at my toy collection.


"I've seen the future and it will be..."



You sound like you're where I think I've been heading in relation to games and gaming...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> your wife has good taste.


My wife is no gamer but has been with dragon quest from the start (no other game ever or since). 

When she plays she is switched off from the world (which looked  really weird when she played the really basic old versions) 

At one point we were separated by law due to our nationalities. After three or four months of sobbing on both our parts I flew out to Japan to see her. Trouble was a new Dragon Quest Came out as I arrived. With only one TV I was subjected to watching nothing but the back of her head rolling robo computer dice for about two weeks.


----------



## tommers (Nov 25, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> My wife is no gamer but has been with dragon quest from the start (no other game ever or since).
> 
> When she plays she is switched off from the world (which looked  really weird when she played the really basic old versions)
> 
> At one point we were separated by law due to our nationalities. After three or four months of sobbing on both our parts I flew out to Japan to see her. Trouble was a new Dragon Quest Came out as I arrived. With only one TV I was subjected to watching nothing but the back of her head rolling robo computer dice for about two weeks.




well, I've only played dragon quest VIII and dragon quest monsters but I probably would have ignored you too.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> "I've seen the future and it will be..."
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like you're where I think I've been heading in relation to games and gaming...



Hey don't feel so sad, it feels better when you let go. 



Oh balls my daughter is off again. Maybe the real world isn't all that.


----------



## Firky (Nov 25, 2007)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> There are still the "trial Galaxies" to unlock, and all of the Hungry-sprite ones too....



finished it with 80 stars - doing the rest as i can be arsed, got flying mario the other night.

One of the best games on the wii, better than anything the ps3 or 360 so far imho which produce the same thing with better gfx


----------



## tommers (Nov 25, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> It does indeed. I've been tempted from time to time to start an 'jaded old gamers/haven't got the time anymore' thread but the thought is too depressing to really warrant a whole thread...



well... it's just different.  I don't really have time any more to sit and play a game for 12 hours (well, unless I've got a day off and the other half is at work.)

Which is why the DS is such a godsend.

Plus, I get a bit pissed off with being served up the same game but with slightly shinier graphics.


----------



## tommers (Nov 25, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> finished it with 80 stars - doing the rest as i can be arsed, got flying mario the other night.
> 
> One of the best games on the wii, better than anything the ps3 or 360 so far imho which produce the same thing with better gfx



I'm only up to 14 stars, and I normally hate mario with all its cutesy rubbish, but this one is actually pretty good.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 25, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> well... it's just different.  I don't really have time any more to sit and play a game for 12 hours (well, unless I've got a day off and the other half is at work.)
> 
> Which is why the DS is such a godsend.
> 
> Plus, I get a bit pissed off with being served up the same game but with slightly shinier graphics.



Yeah the DS was a real burst of coolness, a true return to the glory and joy of gaming for me. The Wii has some of that too but it's woefully underserved...that said I am missing traditional gaming (hence my 360 thread!  ). 

Not going to give up just yet.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 25, 2007)

Getting back to the topic; I read an excellent letter in issue 183 (the latest) of Edge, basically this guy talking about all his great gaming moments being Christmas morning and Mario related. 

It made me smile, one of my fondest gaming memories was waking up Christmas morning, ripping open the SNES me and my brother got and plunking in Super Mario World. Cue playing the game ALL day and loving it!  

And you know what I'll be doing in a few weeks time when my brother comes over for Christmas? Plunking on Super Mario Galaxy and playing it ALL day, the only difference is this time there'll be lots of beer involved!


----------



## tommers (Nov 25, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Getting back to the topic; I read an excellent letter in issue 183 (the latest) of Edge, basically this guy talking about all his great gaming moments being Christmas morning and Mario related.
> 
> It made me smile, one of my fondest gaming memories was waking up Christmas morning, ripping open the SNES me and my brother got and plunking in Super Mario World. Cue playing the game ALL day and loving it!
> 
> And you know what I'll be doing in a few weeks time when my brother comes over for Christmas? Plunking on Super Mario Galaxy and playing it ALL day, the only difference is this time there'll be lots of beer involved!



 

I remember sitting at the dinner table with the Elite manual.... "dad, there's a speed setting in this game of dead slow"  "oh, really?"

 

Thing is, I've never been really in to good graphics... I'd much rather a good game... So I feel no need to get a PS3 or Xbox 360... the wii and the ds will do for me at the mo.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 25, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> I remember sitting at the dinner table with the Elite manual.... "dad, there's a speed setting in this game of dead slow"  "oh, really?"
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is, I've never been really in to good graphics... I'd much rather a good game... So I feel no need to get a PS3 or Xbox 360... the wii and the ds will do for me at the mo.



Yeah me too although some games aren't making it onto the Wii it seems (Call of Duty 4 is the reason I want a 360).


----------



## tommers (Nov 25, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Yeah me too although some games aren't making it onto the Wii it seems (Call of Duty 4 is the reason I want a 360).



ha!  that's on the ds.  


 


but yeah, I know what you mean.  Then again mario will never be on the 360.

And do you really want something that number 4 in a series?  ooooh, another shoot em up.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 25, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> ha!  that's on the ds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but I haven't played an FPSer in fucking ages and it LOOOKS sooo cool!


----------



## The Groke (Nov 25, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> Thing is, I've never been really in to good graphics... I'd much rather a good game... So I feel no need to get a PS3 or Xbox 360... the wii and the ds will do for me at the mo.




er.....yeah.....but


Having good graphics doesn't preclude something from being a good game does it.

IMO, though I love the Wii, there are still more good games out on the 360 at the moment, so that is my most oft-played console.

I am sure if Nintendo get their shit together and actually raise their output a little, the Wii will be able to compete with it!


----------



## tommers (Nov 25, 2007)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> er.....yeah.....but
> 
> 
> Having good graphics doesn't preclude something from being a good game does it.
> ...




yeah, of course... i just meant that the wii and ds are adequately covering my needs at the minute... 

well, except for rogue galaxy on the ps2....

In my current situation I can't justify buying another console.


----------



## Firky (Nov 25, 2007)

I got flying mario looks really camp - he used to look better as a furry.


----------

